# ID number



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I am sure this has been discussed a million times already.

Please can someone tell me what I need to bring to Home Affairs for my ID application. I know I must attach my PR certificate but what else?

Also, can I apply at any HA office ( or must it be a regional one).

Thanks

Saartjie


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ur pr certificate have to be verified first. Then u must submit ur foreign birth certificate, pr copy, passport copy, ID size photo, a pen, marrige certificate. 

Its nice to see you after long time. Send me a pvt msgs after u applied.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Ur pr certificate have to be verified first. Then u must submit ur foreign birth certificate, pr copy, passport copy, ID size photo, a pen, marrige certificate.
> 
> Its nice to see you after long time. Send me a pvt msgs after u applied.


Submit that pen!! 

Agreed, you need these things. PR certificate gets verified first and that takes a while, so for now, you won't need these things, just the PR certificate which they take and send off. Bring the rest (bring your file!) just in case.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> Submit that pen!!
> 
> Agreed, you need these things. PR certificate gets verified first and that takes a while, so for now, you won't need these things, just the PR certificate which they take and send off. Bring the rest (bring your file!) just in case.


Thanks! They took a copy of my PR certificate and sent that off. My original was returned to me. Now just sit back and wait for the verification. Will take months I understand


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Saartjie said:


> Thanks! They took a copy of my PR certificate and sent that off. My original was returned to me. Now just sit back and wait for the verification. Will take months I understand


I got mine in 4 months. Try get it from paarl office if u are in western cape.


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Same here Saartjie, they just did take a copy of my PR & my phone number then told me to wait for an SMS when it will be ready...I have a strange feeling that this will never happen :-(

They didn't want to accept my application for ID.

As for the above LegalMan, does the foreign birth certificate have to be recent? less than 6 months?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Jujube said:


> Same here Saartjie, they just did take a copy of my PR & my phone number then told me to wait for an SMS when it will be ready...I have a strange feeling that this will never happen :-(
> 
> They didn't want to accept my application for ID.
> 
> As for the above LegalMan, does the foreign birth certificate have to be recent? less than 6 months?


Yes they asked me to write my cell no on the back of the copy and said they would call me when the verification was done. Not expecting a phone call this century.


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally got confirmation that my PR has been verified yet I'm still not sure whether I need to have a recent birth certificate to present or an old one would suffice?

Legalman, can you help?


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

I applied for my ID last in july 2014 with a birth certificate that was 2 years old(issued in 2012). They didn't give me any problem at the apllication office but i havent received my ID book yet, i'm out of SA at the moment and i can't verify the status either. Good luck


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Update: did go apply at Wynberg on Friday & they accepted my application after quickly checking that my PR was indeed verified. 

Documents they asked:
- PR copy
- Passport Copy
- Birth Certificate (not asked about how old etc..)
- 2 * Photos
- Unabridged Marriage certificate
- BI 30 (marriage register) which I didn't know about & didn't have on me....she asked me to ask my marriage officer which I did later on & he had a copy which he sent to me by email & which I forwarded to the home affairs official.

All good - now waiting for SMS confirming that application has made it to the system.


----------

